# What internet service do you have?



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

What internet service do you have?
How much does it cost?
What speed and type is it?
How long does it take to get set up?
Do you get capped?
Reliability?

For those of you without, how do you access the internet? Cafe? 




Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPocho said:


> What internet service do you have?
> How much does it cost?
> What speed and type is it?
> How long does it take to get set up?
> ...


I have wifi service from Telmex. The charge is part of my total phone bill, which comes to $389.00 a month. It works well most of the time. It was already installed when I moved in. Haven't a clue about speed and type and don't know what "capped" means.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

ElPocho said:


> What internet service do you have?
> How much does it cost?
> What speed and type is it?
> How long does it take to get set up?
> ...


We have Telmex VDSL service. 20mbs. 499 pesos/month (they just raised it 100 pesos without saying anything). So we get 5 mbs up and 20 mbs down. More importantly our SNR Margin values are 16.3/18.1 . For the most part the service is very reliable - although we had some issues a couple months back and they kind of strung some cabling as a temporary measure. We are waiting to get an albanil run a new subterranean tube. Our first year here in Mexico we had Telmex fiber - that was very nice. A company called Izzi just ran a fiber cable to our property - but we have have not yet talked to them.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> I have wifi service from Telmex. The charge is part of my total phone bill, which comes to $389.00 a month. It works well most of the time. It was already installed when I moved in. Haven't a clue about speed and type and don't know what "capped" means.


I hope that is pesos and not dollars?


Capped is when you use a certain amount of data and they "throttle" (make it unusable) or shut it off.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPocho said:


> I hope that is pesos and not dollars?
> 
> 
> Capped is when you use a certain amount of data and they "throttle" (make it unusable) or shut it off.


Pesos, of course!

I've never had my connection throttled for using too much data. What sorts of activities use up lots of data?


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> We have Telmex VDSL service. 20mbs. 499 pesos/month (they just raised it 100 pesos without saying anything). So we get 5 mbs up and 20 mbs down. More importantly our SNR Margin values are 16.3/18.1 . For the most part the service is very reliable - although we had some issues a couple months back and they kind of strung some cabling as a temporary measure. We are waiting to get an albanil run a new subterranean tube. Our first year here in Mexico we had Telmex fiber - that was very nice. A company called Izzi just ran a fiber cable to our property - but we have have not yet talked to them.


Good info HS, I assume that most people have Telmex with DSL, Izzi is also providing service. I looked them up, they provide 25mbps with phone for $500. 


Had never heard of Izzi -- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Izzi_Telecom 

So I guess the cost is 30-50 usd for internet if you can get it. Urban areas is not an issue.

I guess Zorro, if you are reading this, you probably have satellite?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> …What sorts of activities use up lots of data?


Streaming lots of movies or other video is one way. I am not sure about online video games, but I suspect if you have a teenager who plays multi-person games all day, you could go through a lot of Gigabytes as well.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Pesos, of course!
> 
> I've never had my connection throttled for using too much data. What sorts of activities use up lots of data?


We use about 750 GB of data a month here.
Movies and Online gaming.
NetFlix, Amazon prime, Xbox, Sony Playstation. Kids are wasteful.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> Streaming lots of movies or other video is one way. I am not sure about online video games, but I suspect if you have a teenager who plays multi-person games all day, you could go through a lot of Gigabytes as well.


They not only play online games, but are watching a movie at the same time and have a video conference with a buddy. grrr....


----------



## Sirpete (Jun 25, 2017)

Probable, a important question would be for ElPocho, is what part of Mexico are you concerned about getting internet to?


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Pesos, of course!
> 
> I've never had my connection throttled for using too much data. What sorts of activities use up lots of data?


Porn.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

We get our wifi from a tower through an antenna and pay way too much but towers are going up everywhere. Last year it was not available here. I think the man is pirating it as we pay him directly.

I have been trying to find out if Dish can send the signal along with the TV signal, does anyone know?


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

I have TotalPlay ISP which I pay about $689 per month. Download is at 30Mbs Upload is supposed to be 3Mbs though I only get 1Mbs. Set up was pretty fast they came by the next day to set it up. I don't have capped and it's been fairly reliable except for the whole upload issue. All this in Tijuana, BC. 

Two things to note TotalPlay will only provide support thru phone/email no technician will be sent to your home for regular issues. If you really want someone to come to your home to check on said issues they charge $250. Also I would recommend to everyone who uses WiFi to purchase your own wifi router. A lot of issues can be resolved by having a wifi router connected to the modem the ISP provides. As I've notice ISP use the most basic modem/wifi router for their customers (TotalPlay, Infinitum, MegaCable).


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

NCas said:


> Two things to note TotalPlay will only provide support thru phone/email no technician will be sent to your home for regular issues. If you really want someone to come to your home to check on said issues they charge $250. Also I would recommend to everyone who uses WiFi to purchase your own wifi router. A lot of issues can be resolved by having a wifi router connected to the modem the ISP provides. As I've notice ISP use the most basic modem/wifi router for their customers (TotalPlay, Infinitum, MegaCable).


We have a very good relationship with one specific Telmex tech. In fact we have his cell number.

The latest router I received from Telmex is very nice. I purchased my own identical router on MercadoLibre as a backup for something like 300 pesos.

I also have a very nice Netgear KnightHawk router on which I have setup Tomato firmware and have it access my VPN. So every device in my house gets an IP address in the States. (I have a backup for this router as well).


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

horseshoe846 said:


> We have a very good relationship with one specific Telmex tech. In fact we have his cell number.
> 
> The latest router I received from Telmex is very nice. I purchased my own identical router on MercadoLibre as a backup for something like 300 pesos.
> 
> I also have a very nice Netgear KnightHawk router on which I have setup Tomato firmware and have it access my VPN. So every device in my house gets an IP address in the States. (I have a backup for this router as well).


A KnightHwak that is fancy and with Tomato? That is awesome. I recently bought from Amazon Mexico the ASUS RT-AC68U. I love the coverage and constant speed. You know I've been thinking a lot of getting a VPN, may I ask which provided you are currently using and your experience with them?


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

NCas said:


> A KnightHwak that is fancy and with Tomato? That is awesome. I recently bought from Amazon Mexico the ASUS RT-AC68U. I love the coverage and constant speed. You know I've been thinking a lot of getting a VPN, may I ask which provided you are currently using and your experience with them?


We have used PrivateInternetAccess for the last 3 or 4 years. It is about $40 USD per year. I struggled trying to get it working with DD-WRT. PIA keeps no server side logs and they really couldn't help me figure out why it wasn't working. After putting Tomato on the router I had it working in perhaps a half hour or so. You do have to check the Tomato site and make sure they support your router. There also is an issue with some newer dual-band routers. They do not let you flash third party firmware.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Interesting I thought about PIA, but heard Netflix blocks that VPN. Thought they are very affordable and reputable. There was one VPN I looked at that would let you pay for the annual membership thru OXXO, though I forgot the name of the company.


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

I live in the Acapulco area and have Izzi for telephone and internet. I pay 500 pesos for 30 megas which includes the phone and there is no cap. It works great and I am very happy with it.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I have IZZI. It's internet, cable TV and telephone (VOIP) all for MX$650 / month.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

NCas said:


> Interesting I thought about PIA, but heard Netflix blocks that VPN. Thought they are very affordable and reputable. There was one VPN I looked at that would let you pay for the annual membership thru OXXO, though I forgot the name of the company.


We ran out of shows that interested us on CBS All Access this week. So - once again - I went to Netflix and reactivated our account. 99 MXN / month. I paid with a US credit card. When I look at the offerings all I see are English. I'm sure I am jinxing it by mentioning it. I do have my router programatically reboot every night so my IP address is different every day. It is a frequently seen IP address that tips off companies like Netflix that you are using a VPN.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

eastwind said:


> I have IZZI. It's internet, cable TV and telephone (VOIP) all for MX$650 / month.


I hate to have all my eggs in one basket. By far - the most reliable service we have had in Mexico is Sky Satellite.


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

I download a lot of stuff using UTorrent, Like now I have Kojak, Without A Trace, and CSI New York, Just waiting for season 2 of Stranger Things,


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Rammstein said:


> I download a lot of stuff using UTorrent, Like now I have Kojak, Without A Trace, and CSI New York, Just waiting for season 2 of Stranger Things,


I hope you are using a VPN.

So - you download this stuff and then a) watch it on your computer b) burn it to DVD and play it in a player c) download to your PC and cast it using chromecast d) none of the above ??


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

horseshoe846 said:


> We ran out of shows that interested us on CBS All Access this week. So - once again - I went to Netflix and reactivated our account. 99 MXN / month. I paid with a US credit card. When I look at the offerings all I see are English. I'm sure I am jinxing it by mentioning it. I do have my router programatically reboot every night so my IP address is different every day. It is a frequently seen IP address that tips off companies like Netflix that you are using a VPN.


If your VPN tells Netflix you are in the US, the offerings you get will be those available in the US. Netflix has a different selection of movie and shows in every country based on the licensing agreements they have.

Incidentally, my internet comes from Megacable. I pay $429 mxn/month. For an internet only connection, no TV, no phone. I get about 10 or 15 Mbps down and 2 to 5 Mbps up. It has been very reliable over the 8 years I have had it. 

One problem is that I can't delete cards from the Megacable online web site and they only allow four cards. I have had it long enough that I have used up all four slots with cards that are now expired and I can't delete any of them to add a new one.

The other issue I had with them once, was that I paid with a debit card at one of their counters in a grocery store. The clerk stole the info from the card and a couple of bad charges showed up on it. I know it was the Megacable clerk because I had not used the card in person any place else. Since then, I only pay Megacable bills in person with cash.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> If your VPN tells Netflix you are in the US, the offerings you get will be those available in the US. Netflix has a different selection of movie and shows in every country based on the licensing agreements they have.


But for the last year or so - Netflix has gone out of its way to prevent you access US content from Mexico (via a VPN). Has something to do with licensing of content which Netflix does not own. At one point during the last year we closed our Netflix account because we could no longer see US shows.

Am I misunderstanding you ?


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

horseshoe846 said:


> I hope you are using a VPN.
> 
> So - you download this stuff and then a) watch it on your computer b) burn it to DVD and play it in a player c) download to your PC and cast it using chromecast d) none of the above ??


D,,,I transfer it to a Kingston USB memory stick and watch it on my TV. And no VPN.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Rammstein said:


> D,,,I transfer it to a Kingston USB memory stick and watch it on my TV. And no VPN.


I'm not familiar with D,,, nomenclature. Dick ?


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> One problem is that I can't delete cards from the Megacable online web site and they only allow four cards. I have had it long enough that I have used up all four slots with cards that are now expired and I can't delete any of them to add a new one.
> 
> The other issue I had with them once, was that I paid with a debit card at one of their counters in a grocery store. The clerk stole the info from the card and a couple of bad charges showed up on it. I know it was the Megacable clerk because I had not used the card in person any place else. Since then, I only pay Megacable bills in person with cash.


That's the thing about MegaCable, when the setup is done and the service is going it's really good and stable. Dealing with their customer service is a nightmare. 

When I first move out to Queretaro and signed up for it they took between two to three weeks to install it. This in spite of indicating that installation would only be two days. Their branches and central offices don't communicate well at all which leads to those issues. 

You might have better luck if you call their 01 800 number to get that card issue fix.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

NCas said:


> That's the thing about MegaCable, when the setup is done and the service is going it's really good and stable. Dealing with their customer service is a nightmare.
> 
> When I first move out to Queretaro and signed up for it they took between two to three weeks to install it. This in spite of indicating that installation would only be two days. Their branches and central offices don't communicate well at all which leads to those issues.
> 
> You might have better luck if you call their 01 800 number to get that card issue fix.


I've done that plus talking to the Atención a clientes desk numerous times. It is crazy but it seems unsolvable. My initial installation was quick. The installer showed up the day they said he would just a day or so after I signed up.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

horseshoe846 said:


> But for the last year or so - Netflix has gone out of its way to prevent you access US content from Mexico (via a VPN). Has something to do with licensing of content which Netflix does not own. At one point during the last year we closed our Netflix account because we could no longer see US shows.
> 
> Am I misunderstanding you ?


No misunderstanding, we are on the same page. Netflix content varies by country because of licensing. And they use the IP number that they see to decide where you are. If you go through a VPN, you can appear to be somewhere other than where you really are. And Netflix knows this so they try to exclude known VPNs. I can't really blame Netflix for this. They are probably trying to protect themselves from lawsuits from the content owners, lawsuits that could be brought if people watch from somewhere where Netflix has not paid licensing fees.


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

D, none of the above.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Rammstein said:


> D, none of the above.


Thanks for that response - for a while there I had very negative thoughts.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> ...I can't really blame Netflix for this. They are probably trying to protect themselves from lawsuits from the content owners, lawsuits that could be brought if people watch from somewhere where Netflix has not paid licensing fees.


Given the recent ban on the sale of Roku boxes I would not be surprised to see other heavyhanded solutions to common problems.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

mattoleriver said:


> Given the recent ban on the sale of Roku boxes I would not be surprised to see other heavyhanded solutions to common problems.


I don't know why they targeted Roku's specifically. In the Centro de Technologia and in Mercado Libre I see mostly other Android boxes.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> We get our wifi from a tower through an antenna and pay way too much but towers are going up everywhere. Last year it was not available here. I think the man is pirating it as we pay him directly.
> 
> I have been trying to find out if Dish can send the signal along with the TV signal, does anyone know?


I knew you'd come through fox! You tha man...

Some dishes can send data, I believe you still need a dialup line. The idea is that that bulk of traffic is to download, the satellite transmits, however you do not have enough power to send to the satellite. There is latency (slowness). You are getting internet the best way IMHO. 

The dude is doing something that I've been thinking of doing. He buys data and has a pretty good link, he then re-sells. 
I've thought of doing that if I live off of a bubble.  Then I have to live in bubble land.

you probably have a white antenna like this
https://flyteccomputers.com/product...2-24GHz-IndoorOutdoor-airMAX-CPE-150Mbps-13km

I have set some up before.

How much does the dude charge you?
Have you done a sppedtest?


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> I hate to have all my eggs in one basket. By far - the most reliable service we have had in Mexico is Sky Satellite.


I don't know much about Satellite, thank you Herradura, I'll start reading up on this.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

ElPocho said:


> I knew you'd come through fox! You tha man...
> 
> Some dishes can send data, I believe you still need a dialup line. The idea is that that bulk of traffic is to download, the satellite transmits, however you do not have enough power to send to the satellite. There is latency (slowness). You are getting internet the best way IMHO.
> 
> ...


Ours is like a rectangular dish, the speed depends on the amount of moisture in the air. We pay 750.00 pesos but have no limit that I have ever hit, too slow to stream well according to the guy, we haven't tried. I think the tower he is hitting is Infintium, we are going to a comparison but right now just glad to have internet.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

NCas said:


> I have TotalPlay ISP which I pay about $689 per month. Download is at 30Mbs Upload is supposed to be 3Mbs though I only get 1Mbs. Set up was pretty fast they came by the next day to set it up. I don't have capped and it's been fairly reliable except for the whole upload issue. All this in Tijuana, BC.
> 
> Two things to note TotalPlay will only provide support thru phone/email no technician will be sent to your home for regular issues. If you really want someone to come to your home to check on said issues they charge $250. Also I would recommend to everyone who uses WiFi to purchase your own wifi router. A lot of issues can be resolved by having a wifi router connected to the modem the ISP provides. As I've notice ISP use the most basic modem/wifi router for their customers (TotalPlay, Infinitum, MegaCable).


True dat! 
(I've been watching "The Wire")

I even buy my own cable modem in addition to the router. 
ISPs often charge a rental fee which they make up in six months. Plus, sometime they use the same passwords etc.

So far you are paying the most.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> If your VPN tells Netflix you are in the US, the offerings you get will be those available in the US. Netflix has a different selection of movie and shows in every country based on the licensing agreements they have.
> 
> Incidentally, my internet comes from Megacable. I pay $429 mxn/month. For an internet only connection, no TV, no phone. I get about 10 or 15 Mbps down and 2 to 5 Mbps up. It has been very reliable over the 8 years I have had it.
> 
> ...


Good info, thanks. At the risk of sounding like an idiot, what is a card?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Rammstein said:


> D,,,I transfer it to a Kingston USB memory stick and watch it on my TV. And no VPN.


That is for some of the newer TV's.

There are some boxes that will steam like a Roku, but you can also plug in a USB hard drive or memory stick, or stream from a computer but over WiFi. The are like $100 USD. 
I have a friend that has over 12TB of movies. He loves that box.


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> No misunderstanding, we are on the same page. Netflix content varies by country because of licensing. And they use the IP number that they see to decide where you are. If you go through a VPN, you can appear to be somewhere other than where you really are. And Netflix knows this so they try to exclude known VPNs. I can't really blame Netflix for this. They are probably trying to protect themselves from lawsuits from the content owners, lawsuits that could be brought if people watch from somewhere where Netflix has not paid licensing fees.


My son likes the UK version of Netflix. They have a lot of new movies. I can ask him if you guys are interested, he uses VPN

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

mattoleriver said:


> Given the recent ban on the sale of Roku boxes I would not be surprised to see other heavyhanded solutions to common problems.


Ban on Roku boxes? In Mexico?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

The Amazon Firestick once jailbroke can access free movies, sports and even pay for view events. This is what they are trying to combat, they are starting by cracking down on the people jailbreaking them and selling them on Amazon. There are a number of streaming devices allowing people to pirate free movies and television.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Zorro2017 said:


> The Amazon Firestick once jailbroke can access free movies, sports and even pay for view events. This is what they are trying to combat, they are starting by cracking down on the people jailbreaking them and selling them on Amazon. There are a number of streaming devices allowing people to pirate free movies and television.


They install Kodi onto the Firestick as far as I hear that's how they are able to access this other media. Kodi is legitimated open source software its the add-ons that give you that extra content. I had it install on a PC and it worked off an on, but I get most of my content from Netflix and HBO GO so I stopped using it. I did come back to it for the live sporting events though I'm just too big of a football fan.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

horseshoe846 said:


> I hate to have all my eggs in one basket. By far - the most reliable service we have had in Mexico is Sky Satellite.


I don't. I also have a cell phone on a T-mobile plan, with free roaming and data on TELCEL. But in the year+ I've had it, IZZI has not been down, including during the recent earthquake.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> The Amazon Firestick once jailbroke can access free movies, sports and even pay for view events. This is what they are trying to combat, they are starting by cracking down on the people jailbreaking them and selling them on Amazon. There are a number of streaming devices allowing people to pirate free movies and television.


That's good to know. I'll read up on this.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

NCas said:


> They install Kodi onto the Firestick as far as I hear that's how they are able to access this other media. Kodi is legitimated open source software its the add-ons that give you that extra content. I had it install on a PC and it worked off an on, but I get most of my content from Netflix and HBO GO so I stopped using it. I did come back to it for the live sporting events though I'm just too big of a football fan.


Thanks for the info on Kodi, there all all kinds of Kodi enabled devices on Amazon. 
I guess it's mostly a streaming technology.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

ElPocho said:


> Thanks for the info on Kodi, there all all kinds of Kodi enabled devices on Amazon.
> I guess it's mostly a streaming technology.


I think Amazon ban or is banning most of those devices (not sure about Amazon Mexico). However, you can get Kodi for your computer and then hook it up to your TV. I think that Kodi also offers an app in both iOS and Android to use as a remote control for Kodi on the PC. Then its just about looking at the top add-ons for Kodi and reading thru the forums for instructions and other information. There are other devices you can use as dedicated Kodi boxes like the Raspberry Pie. If you like tinkering then this might be up your alley.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

eastwind said:


> I don't. I also have a cell phone on a T-mobile plan, with free roaming and data on TELCEL. But in the year+ I've had it, IZZI has not been down, including during the recent earthquake.


Well having lived in South Florida for 25+ years I can tell you - we went through many times when the only service we had that was working was our landline. At one point I even had to hook up an old 1200 baud modem and dial out to get internet access. 

But to each his own...


----------



## jenny10707 (Sep 14, 2017)

I have TelMex, it is around 450 pesos per month, it is 10mbps , have not noticied it being capped. it has been reliable for the last year and a half but last week we lost it for a week and they didnt seem to care about getting it fixed even though thats how we make a living. so was a little frustrated.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

jenny10707 said:


> I have TelMex, it is around 450 pesos per month, it is 10mbps , have not noticied it being capped. it has been reliable for the last year and a half but last week we lost it for a week and they didnt seem to care about getting it fixed even though thats how we make a living. so was a little frustrated.


... guava jelly and zucchini bread ...

And in the end what was the resolution ? The modem/router ? We are in the rainy/stormy season here at the moment. When we head to bed we pull the power from our electronics as well as pull the phone connection from the wall. (We have gone through too much electronics due to storms).


----------



## jenny10707 (Sep 14, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> ... guava jelly and zucchini bread ...
> 
> And in the end what was the resolution ? The modem/router ? We are in the rainy/stormy season here at the moment. When we head to bed we pull the power from our electronics as well as pull the phone connection from the wall. (We have gone through too much electronics due to storms).




It came back on after about 6 days of not working, no one ever came to the house, my husband called a few times but they just took a message, still no idea what happened.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

jenny10707 said:


> I have TelMex, it is around 450 pesos per month, it is 10mbps , have not noticied it being capped. it has been reliable for the last year and a half but last week we lost it for a week and they didnt seem to care about getting it fixed even though thats how we make a living. so was a little frustrated.


I had them when I was living in Queretaro and they were fairly reliable and they seem attentive. They do charge way more than any of the other ISP, but sometimes they are they only game in town. I heard Axtel was really good, but coverage outside Mexico City was limited.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

I have an ubiquiti antenna exactly like the one posted earlier for my internet service (internet service is 100% wireless). I pay $300 pesos per month. The service is not fast, but it isn't slow either. For Mexico it works rather well, in my opinion.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

We have Telmex Infinitum, the MXN$389/month package, 10 MB speed, including landline with unlimited international calls. 

https://contrata.telmex.com/conexion-internet?_ga=2.45419424.502534841.1505738589-1823798578.1455311695

It's good for us to finally have a landline, as we are part way up the mountain and cell service is often patchy. One morning you have to stand by the perimeter wall and hold it above your head, another morning the southeast corner of the upper terrace gets the best signal.

We had to go with Telmex as it was the only option in our area. Where we are on the outskirts of town, partway up the mountain, the houses are spread out. We were told the line already running through our part of the barrio was full, so we had to wait until there was enough demand from more neighbours to make it worth Telmex's while to run another line. After waiting a year, and checking in several times to make sure they knew we still wanted to install Internet and phone, my husband saw the Telmex technician on the street and asked him if there was any way to make this happen. We were given the option of paying for the actual physical cable/wire they had to run from the nearest transfer spot to our house (I don't know the technical term - the post/box where all the lines in our neighbourhood get their signal), along with the cost of running the wire and standard installation. If we waited until there was enough demand from other neighbours, then we would just pay the standard installation cost.

It was several hundred meters of wiring, but it was worth it to us. We were given a choice of 2 different grades of wire. The cost difference wasn't huge, so my husband went with the stronger one. We paid for the cost of the wire upfront, but the rest of the installation Telmex bills us in monthly installments over 24 months, included in our regular monthly bill. I don't remember off the top of my head what the total cost of the wire and installation were, because my husband did all that.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Sirpete said:


> Probable, a important question would be for ElPocho, is what part of Mexico are you concerned about getting internet to?


I'm still trying to figure out where to live. I'm thinking close to air travel, nice enough for my sons and friends to want to visit.

I'm trying to understand what the options are. Having left Mexico 33 years ago my first assumption was that service was provided by some type of monopoly.

The information that I'm learning will allow me to understand what option may be available from one area to another one. Or what questions to ask if I like an area.

thanks!


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

jenny10707 said:


> I have TelMex, it is around 450 pesos per month, it is 10mbps , have not noticied it being capped. it has been reliable for the last year and a half but last week we lost it for a week and they didnt seem to care about getting it fixed even though thats how we make a living. so was a little frustrated.


You might want to look into a backup of some sort.
I still am not educated enough to make a recommendation, however there is a lot of good information to start investigating alternate services in your area.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

cscscs007 said:


> I have an ubiquiti antenna exactly like the one posted earlier for my internet service (internet service is 100% wireless). I pay $300 pesos per month. The service is not fast, but it isn't slow either. For Mexico it works rather well, in my opinion.


Who sells you the service if I may ask?
I'm wondering if small companies are popping up, or it's just the way the big companies deliver "the last mile".


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

ojosazules11 said:


> We have Telmex Infinitum, the MXN$389/month package, 10 MB speed, including landline with unlimited international calls.
> 
> https://contrata.telmex.com/conexion-internet?_ga=2.45419424.502534841.1505738589-1823798578.1455311695
> 
> ...


Is that the mountain in Tepoztlan with the pyramid on it?
They say it's magical\mystical


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

ElPocho said:


> Is that the mountain in Tepoztlan with the pyramid on it?
> They say it's magical\mystical


We're on a mountain adjacent to the Cerro del Tepozteco, where the pyramid is located. Each mountain has it's own name. A beautiful walk through the woods brings us to a mirador on the other side of our mountain with a beautiful view of the town. It is magical.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

ojosazules11 said:


> We're on a mountain adjacent to the Cerro del Tepozteco, where the pyramid is located. Each mountain has it's own name. A beautiful walk through the woods brings us to a mirador on the other side of our mountain with a beautiful view of the town. It is magical.


I would hunt in the mountains behind you, there is a town called Tlayacapan, from there it was a long hike into the Sierra at night. 
The whole thing was surrealistic looking back.


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

It's a small company out of Ameca Jalisco. 2 brothers run and operate it. They however have successfully figured out how to operate their system completely wireless and solar power. Their system works well and is not dependent on other utilities. I know they have been up and running about 4 years and their business has expanded quite a bit. I don't know the name of the company off the top of my head, but I can provide this if interested.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

ElPocho said:


> I would hunt in the mountains behind you, there is a town called Tlayacapan, from there it was a long hike into the Sierra at night.
> The whole thing was surrealistic looking back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I've been to Tlayacapan several times. It's famous for its clay pottery. I hear it was very affected by the earthquake yesterday, both in terms of damage to buildings and 4 deaths. That's a lot for a small town. 😢


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

How did Cuatla and Zacualpan fare ?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

ElPocho said:


> How did Cuatla and Zacualpan fare ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Cuautla also sustained a lot of damage, although only 1 death reported based on what I can find. I don't know about Zacualpan. The most severely affected municipality in Morelos is Jojutla, located south of Cuernavaca. There were 16 deaths there at last report, and many buildings completely destroyed.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi cscscs no need to look it up. I wanted to know if people are reselling bandwidth. It's something that I though of doing, if I end up living near the bubbles of expats. They need internet like meth-heads need crack. Especially the snowbirds. Another idea is remote video surveillance of some sort for empty houses in the summer.
Ubiquiti, the company that makes the antenna that you probably have, also is branching out with solar power. They also have video, though it's over priced.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

ojosazules11 said:


> Cuautla also sustained a lot of damage, although only 1 death reported based on what I can find. I don't know about Zacualpan. The most severely affected municipality in Morelos is Jojutla, located south of Cuernavaca. There were 16 deaths there at last report, and many buildings completely destroyed.


Thanks. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

